# ProActiv Discussion



## glam8babe (Oct 15, 2007)

Ive seen the adverts, jessica simpsons and lindsay lohan. Ive always wanted to know how none celebs feel about their products.
I was on the UK website and its soo cheap for the set so im thinking about buying it because my skins getting worse and really knocking down my confidence. 
For those of you who have tried it or know people who have... is it really worth buying?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

it didnt work for me at ALL!
It made my skin soo dry and it smelled sort of like nail polish remover and my acne was unaffected!


----------



## Dani (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It worked for like a month but then it started giving me huge painful red dry patches and on the places I didn't have dryness I had really WEIRD acne.  Like tons and tons of little red bumps all in a cluster.  It may work for some people but I personally prefer LUSH skincare 10000%


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It worked for me for a very short time, but if I used it the recommended amount (morning & night) it was too harsh, and made my skin feel raw/burning sensation.  I had to give it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You could always try it though, I believe they have a money back guarantee...it may work for you.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It actually made me break out more.  I had more success with my own regime and doing spot treatment benzoyl peroxide, which is all Proactiv is.  I like, I forget if it is Clean & Clear or Clearasil's 10% benzoyl peroxide spot treatment and Noxzema Triple Action set.

However, my sister loves it and freaks out when she runs low.  So I guess it depends on your skin type.


----------



## bby112 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

my boyfriend has been using proactive and omg, his acne just all boiled up.  he thinks its just the beginning but now 6 months later his acne is much much worse.  Proactive made my boyfriend ugly. =[


----------



## SuSana (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I had terrible acne that started when I was 20, even the doctor prescribed medicine didn't work for me.  Once I started using Proactiv, my face started clearing up in about a week and a half, and now my face is clear and I only use it once a day.  I started recommending it to EVERYONE.  Some people it worked and some it didn't, but I know it worked great for me


----------



## neverfadetogray (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I have mixed feelings about it.  More recently, I've been using it regularly (once in the morning, once at night) and my skin is totally clear right now. 

About three weeks ago, my face sort of broke out - I wouldn't say it was a major breakout but I was freaking out about it =P - and my first reaction was that Proactiv just wasn't working for me anymore, and I was going to switch my entire skincare routine over to Philosophy.  I can't be sure whether or not it was Proactiv not working as well for me anymore or if I just wasn't using it often enough, because I believe I might have only been using it at night.

Right now, I guess I'm testing it to see whether or not it's going to continue working for me as well as it has been the last couple weeks.

Granted, it just doesn't work for some people, but you really do have to use consistently - every day, twice a day - to see results.  Also, I guess my skin is relatively "normal" and sometimes a little more on the dry side, and I'm not prone to huge breakouts but I do need something to keep my skin under control.  It seems like it really just depends on the person, but I say go for it, it's worth a shot. =)


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

it worked for me but if you stop using it your acne is soo bad I will never use it again


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

If anything, it gave me more acne!


----------



## wild child (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It worked wonders for me! My skin used to be so bad to the point where I wouldn't leave the house or cry if I had to. Now my skin is completely cleared up and I can walk out of the house without makeup. The best part is when I went to the Dior counter, the SA said I have great skin....if only she had seen it before


----------



## zombie_candy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

i bought proactiv and it worked for me for about 2.5 years. at that time i was also on birth control so i have no idea if my skin with fine because of proactiv or because of the pill. however, just last year i stopped the pill and changed to a different skin regimen. i had the worst breakout in my entire life, so i stopped my new regimen and switched back to proactiv. after that, proactiv didn't do anything at all--my skin just felt irritated/red/flaky and STILL had millions of pimples and cystic acne that didn't go away. it wasn't until i stopped proactiv and went back on birth control that i saw a huge difference. now my skin is 98% clear.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I've been using Proactiv for about 8 years and I have not had any problems. In between I've tried several other brands and my skin did not like the change. I guess like they say everything is not for everybody. I have small break outs every now and then. But it could be due to stress, poor diet, a number of things. Some people may use to much expecting a hugh turn around, not so. I love the refined mask, that's my secret weapon.


----------



## .k. (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

it gets worse before it gets better. but it worked for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first the lotion was irritating my face so i began to use it every other day till my skin got used to it. You do have to be consistent though. The toner is really good since it has no alcohol. i rarely use the cleanser i used clearsil face wash for sensitive skin instead. but you should give it a shot! 
fyi: they also have a gentler version of proactive available if ur skin is too sensitive, and a stronger version if you need more medication in the formula. i read EVERYTHING that came with the package! lol so hit me up if you have any questions....i did post my pics of before and after if u want to look at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck!


----------



## XShear (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It killed my sensitive skin. *le sigh*


----------



## islandblossom (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It didn't really do much for me expect make me feel broke, hahahha. Luckily, I found that good ol' J&J Persa Gel w/ salicic (sp?) worked best on me.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It's probably one of the best kits out there on the market right now...

However, I switched to using just Cetaphil cleanser and Aquaphor on dry patches and my skin has cleared up significantly in one week...


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I voted No, but I will say it has worked for some people. Just not myself. I used it for about 3-4 months I think before I just had to stop. Right now, my skin looks better than it ever did using Proactiv, which just seemed to make things worse. The only thing I still use is the Refining Mask for problem areas, which does me good and I will probably continue to buy. Everything else just didn't do right by my skin. It seemed to make my scars look even more prominent, and my face didn't really feel all that clean.


----------



## hollywoodheidi (Oct 18, 2007)

*just dropping by to say...*

Hi!  I just found this forum and it looks really cool.  Now, I gotta run off and read some posts.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

this product not only worked wonders for me, but two of my best friends as well. I use to get those crater acne. But I found out through talking to pro activ reps how to use the product. Be fore warn that the first month will probably suck big time. Proactiv will make you break out and they do admit to that. The only thing that people do warn alot is that they stop the use right away. The reason you break out the first few weeks is because it's forcing all the dirt from under your skin. But you just have to suck it up and deal with it. For me, it was the second week that sucked, my best friend did three weeks and now all three of us have clear skin. I only use proactiv once every three days. What happens with proactiv is that it will dry out your skin (like the comments above). But what people don't realize is that the more it dries out, the more the skin will naturally produce more oil. Only you will figure out how often you should be using the product. The first few days your skin will be so dry but after that your face will become really oily. So it's up to you to figure it out how much you need to wash your face with the proactiv solution.

All in all, I love it to death!!! you should definately try it but do speak to the people at the kiosk first. They will be ablet o analyze your skin and give you a rough idea of how frequenly you should be using it. Proactiv shouldn't be a morning and night wash treatment at all. That is where people go wrong with the product


----------



## kyashi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Proactive worked for my aunty as she had adult acne , but I tried it when I was 15 as she was raving about it .. it worked for a while but i found it too harsh on my skin i had red patches and i started to peel alot .. i guess its a hit or miss .. 

I am using an Australian product now called Australian Skin Approved Products (A.S.A.P.) and im seeing good results and the good thing is its for everyone .. not just for those who get breakouts ..


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_this product not only worked wonders for me, but two of my best friends as well. I use to get those crater acne. But I found out through talking to pro activ reps how to use the product. Be fore warn that the first month will probably suck big time. Proactiv will make you break out and they do admit to that. The only thing that people do warn alot is that they stop the use right away. The reason you break out the first few weeks is because it's forcing all the dirt from under your skin. But you just have to suck it up and deal with it. For me, it was the second week that sucked, my best friend did three weeks and now all three of us have clear skin. I only use proactiv once every three days. What happens with proactiv is that it will dry out your skin (like the comments above). But what people don't realize is that the more it dries out, the more the skin will naturally produce more oil. Only you will figure out how often you should be using the product. The first few days your skin will be so dry but after that your face will become really oily. So it's up to you to figure it out how much you need to wash your face with the proactiv solution.

All in all, I love it to death!!! you should definately try it but do speak to the people at the kiosk first. They will be ablet o analyze your skin and give you a rough idea of how frequenly you should be using it. Proactiv shouldn't be a morning and night wash treatment at all. That is where people go wrong with the product_

 
thanks for the info! but they dont sell it at a kiosk or anything in the UK .. we have to either buy it off a shopping channel or the website which sucks. i dont think i will be buying it now anyway as i have my eye on biotherm stuff now


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I used ProActiv from January of '04 until January of '07. I had the occasional breakout and just wanted something to keep that in check. ProActiv wants you to use a dime sized amount of each product, but even using a small amount and having it on auto ship every 90 days, I still wasn't using it all up.
ProActiv made my skin worse. The step 3 repairing lotion make my skin extremely oily, just in the T-zone. But my skin was also dry, like around my cheeks and chin. It didn't do too much to keep the breakouts at bay, but even if I slipped up for one lousy day, I broke out worse.
I guess I continued to use it for so long because I was desperate. It did the same thing to a MAC m.a. that I met and she totally suggested Murad. Still haven't tried it, but am looking into it.

The only product I liked from the ProActiv lineup is their sulfur mask. I forget the exact name of it, but it worked really well. I would use that during the shower 2x a week and for spot treatments. That's the only thing I would ever buy from them again.


----------



## Kari1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Hmmmm....just comes down to everyone's skin being different.  Hormones, genetics, stress...stuff like that.  I suffer from cystic acne, and hormonal flare-ups...seems I always have something going on.  It's about finding out what works for YOUR skin....ya know???  but, when I use Pro-Active  consistantly....my skin clears up and has great tone and texture.  I am 34.....but, whatever your skin-care regime...it is about finding the right one...and being consistant...which can be my downfall, and throws me into a break-out.  rock on ladies.....


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It made my skin great haha, I guess I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Also, forgot to mention... if you;re not dedicated to a skin care rountine, its probably not going to work for you anyways... if decide you're too tired some nights and dont use your cleansers (proactiv or otherwise) you're probably going to get a breakout and not the desired result from the product. I find if I dont use my proactiv for even a night.. my skin can be a disaster. Thats how acne prone I am. Proactiv is a MUST for me. Even when its 3 in the morning and I've been out with the girls, I still use it.


----------



## Divinity (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

It totally worked for me, but dyed my sheets and towels.  So now my lavender sheets have bright pink patches and my tan towels have bright orange patches.  After this discovery, I decided to use this only when I have my period and use Sonya Dakar acne line the rest of the time.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_It totally worked for me, but dyed my sheets and towels. So now my lavender sheets have bright pink patches and my tan towels have bright orange patches. After this discovery, I decided to use this only when I have my period and use Sonya Dakar acne line the rest of the time._

 
Just FYI for whoevers thinking of using proactiv, Ive had instances where its bleeched sheets and towels, but only once or twice and then I figured out how to stop it, just keep the product in your sink and on your face, the only step you need towels for is the first one... once you rinse the cleanser off your face you wont need a towel again, if you have excess product on your hands after you've applied proactiv, WASH it off in the sink, dont use a towel and get all the proactiv on a towel.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I had a strange experience with ProActiv. I used it for about a month INCONSISTANTLY and my skin kind of cleared up. However, after a while it plain didn't work for me anymore. I really want to try it again because I've heard great things about it, and after reading a few posts here I think I definately want to try it again (my skin is not good at the moment.) I just need to stop being lazy and actually use it every day for a few months


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

nope didnt work or me at all...and since then ive been on 4 different types of prescription acne medication from the dermatologist. 3 of them didnt work (differin, etc) and im finally on one that works for me (benzamycin).


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_this product not only worked wonders for me, but two of my best friends as well. I use to get those crater acne. But I found out through talking to pro activ reps how to use the product. Be fore warn that the first month will probably suck big time. Proactiv will make you break out and they do admit to that. The only thing that people do warn alot is that they stop the use right away. The reason you break out the first few weeks is because it's forcing all the dirt from under your skin. But you just have to suck it up and deal with it. For me, it was the second week that sucked, my best friend did three weeks and now all three of us have clear skin. I only use proactiv once every three days. What happens with proactiv is that it will dry out your skin (like the comments above). But what people don't realize is that the more it dries out, the more the skin will naturally produce more oil. Only you will figure out how often you should be using the product. The first few days your skin will be so dry but after that your face will become really oily. So it's up to you to figure it out how much you need to wash your face with the proactiv solution.

All in all, I love it to death!!! you should definately try it but do speak to the people at the kiosk first. They will be ablet o analyze your skin and give you a rough idea of how frequenly you should be using it. Proactiv shouldn't be a morning and night wash treatment at all. That is where people go wrong with the product_

 
ITA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I find the toner is my favorite thing. The cleanser is kinda crap IMO, and the Repairing Lotion isn't anything you can't pick up at the drugstore. Also, I think the system works better for non-inflamed acne, such as blackheads and whiteheads, rather than cystic, papules, or pustules.

Also, your skin does purge when you attempt to get rid of your acne. If I sleep with my makeup on for 2 nights, it takes me about a week to clear it up and I find it really does get worse before it gets better!

And if you use the repairing lotion be careful with your clothes/bed linens. Benzoyl Peroxide (in the face wash and repairing lotion) bleaches them. 

In my experience, proactive worked but only used at night, every other night. Since I'm experimenting with different regimens right now, I use it only every now and then. If you can, try emailing their customer service and perhaps they'll help you figure out how to use it with your skin type should you decide to try


----------



## lazytolove (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

This product is so popular but i never tried it before. A friend of mine is using it and she likes it a lot, she said it heals her acnes but i don't think it works for her. Her skin looks crazy now...it burns her skin... her face is all red... i don't wanna say bad stuffs to hurt her feeling. =[


----------



## athena123 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I tried Proactive about 5 years ago after I quit taking BCP and my skin started breaking out. It was awful, harsh and didn't help at all. Then I started using Murad Acne complex with much, much better results. 

With that said, there are a couple of products in this line worth noting; unfortunately, unless you can find them on ebay, you have to be a member of their "club" to order and receive autoshipments; I can't stand this and no longer order from them at all....

1. The sulfur mask is wonderful, not too harsh and a great spot treatment. I now use the sulfur refining mask from Murad; they're essentially the same thing. 

2. ProActive Solutions offers foundation for oily/acne prone skin. This was the first time I had ever tried makeup geared for my skintype and I really liked it at the time. It didn't clog my pores, but it didn't control the shines either. I still had to carry blotting papers around with me, something I no longer have to worry about. Until I discovered mineral makeup, I kept up with my membership just so I could order this!


----------



## agent47 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

Ive used Proactiv twice - the first time was a 3 year stint - my skin was quite good, not totally clear but enough for me to feel better. Went off it the first time because my skin started to become really dry. My acne came back, decided to go on it again, but my skin just became red and raw and it stung and burnt everytime i applied it. Thank goodness they have the money back guarantee. Ive since read the book Skin Type Solution and using products recommended for my skin type and ive noticed a huge difference. Im starting to think my recent acne was caused by the Proactiv - my skin was irratated and really dry therefore breaking out. I figure if i be nice to my skin and use the appropriate products i will be fine. That said Proactiv can work for some people - however i think BP is too harsh for people with senstitive skin.


----------



## oulala (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

When I went to Japan, my skin broke out like CRAZY from the humidity. It was like nothing I had ever experienced and nothing I did would make it go away. Proactive made it nice but.. don't use the moisturizer. It's very drying.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I recently started using Proactiv because my acne was getting worse. It was really started to affect my self-esteem. So far so good! I still get some acne but it's nothing like it was before and it clears up by the next day or two. 

I like Proactiv because it's a forced regimen. I started using it once a day (at night). At night I remove my makeup with a removing towelette and wash my face with a gentle cleanser. Then I take a dime size of the renewing cleanser and smooth over my face. I leave this on for a minute or two. Don't scrub too hard (my skin gets super irritated if I do this). Then after that use the toner and let it dry. This is where I use moisturizer and let it sink it for a few minutes then apply the repairing lotion. Afterwards I do sunscreen and/or makeup.

After doing it for once a day for awhile, I felt my skin was ready for twice a day and I bumped it up to that. I don't think the Green Tea Moisturizer is great, but the sulfer mask is pretty awesome.

I used to have the oilest skin the world (blot and powder by 1pm every day) and now my skin is super dry! Like, uncomfortably dry. I purchased a moisturizer for dry skin today so hopefully that helps. But it's nice not to be so shiny all of the time.

Likes folks mentioned there is the potential of bleaching your towels and sheets. I haven't had a problem with my sheets but I started using white face towels specifically so they don't bleach. It could also bleach your clothes, I think this happens when the repairing lotion hasn't dried all the way. Once it's dry it seems to be fine.

I will be reordering Proactiv because like I said my acne was getting outta control. FYI you can customize how often the auto delivery happens (doesn't have to be every 2 months if you aren't using all of the product). At first I thought it was super expensive, but if it works I'm okay with it and I don't use alot of product at all so I think it will last a long time. Also I was wasting money trying alot of different products that didn't work so now I just need to buy Proactiv and a gentle facial cleanser (I like to pre-wash before the renewing cleanser so I don't have to use as much and scrub too hard). I'm also OCD about removing any traces of makeup at night since I usually wear a full face of makeup.

I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I absolutely hate proactiv.
I didn't really have much problem with acne when I started using it. I used it for a few days and I started getting cystic acne, which I NEVER had problem with. When I stopped using it, my acne started getting worse. Now my skin is worse than it was before, getting more and more cystic acne and little bumps all over my face. Thank you proactiv for ruining my skin.


----------



## MsHielo (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Does Proactiv work for you?*

I had TERRRRRIBLE acne back in high school (I actually cringe now when I look back at some of those pictures), so Proactiv was one of many things that I tried. Used it for a few months and it didn't even make a dent in my acne. It was bad enough that I had to go on Accutane (guidelines then were quite strict, but now I've been told it's even harder to get and there are more hoops to jump through). Thankfully, I was closely monitored, so the only side effect I had from the Accutane was dry lips and scalp and the acne cleared up wonderfully (although I still have scarring). I'm sure Proactiv works for some, but that someone is not me.


----------



## KIT (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a little background: I'm 25 going on 26 this April, and for the last year i have been breaking out ALOT!! I've tried a few over the counter things, Cetaphil, Clean and Clear 3 step, Neutrogena vibrate thingy, & Cindy Crawford. Last Thursday i got Pro Active. Now i dont have Oily skin so its a little harsh on my face, but nothing i can't handle. Its been about 4 1/2 days using it twice a day as directed. 
I've noticed that i have a few more break outs. My question is, " is that normal? Does ur skin break out more at first cause its getting out all the oils and dirt, then it will start clearing, like a facial?

MY second question is, if this Pro Active doesn't work, im thinking its my foundation and if they have changed the formula. Anyone know if Revoln Colorstay changed their formula in the last year or so? 

Thank you.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried Proactiv about 4 or 5 years ago because I was breaking out BAD. I think it was mostly due to stress at my shitty desk job. Hated it. I broke out even worse with Proactiv. I called their customer service and they said it was normal, that with continued use it would clear up within a few weeks. It didn't. It dried me out, too. I might have cleared up if I hadn't been working such a shitty and stressful job, and from what I remember I was using MAC studio fix powder as well, which also did not help the situation. 

For me, it suck suck sucked. But some people have seen miracles with it. Commercials on tv say they have a new gentler formula, but I still don't wanna try it again. 

As for Revlon Colorstay, I don't think they've changed formulas? I use it, too, but only on the weekends when I'm getting all sexied up. Are you sure you're removing your makeup completely before you use Proactiv? Because that's really important. Find some really good makeup removing wipes or face wash and use it before your Proactiv regimen. I hope you start clearing up soon though, I know how uncomfortable it makes me feel when I have a bad breakout. Especially when I'm using products that are supposed to make my skin CLEAR!!! Every person's skin is different. I hope it works for you.


----------



## KIT (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response. Im gonna go thru with the 30 day trial, just to give it a chance...In a way i hope it doesnt work cause its so expensive, but of course i want to find something that actually works. It will be bitter-sweet, whatever the outcome is. Well thanks again.


----------



## fashonjunkee (Feb 2, 2010)

It did work for me, I had horrible skin the first week I started using it, I was starting to think I got scammed lol! Then my skin started to get better by the second week (thank god because I was about to return it to get my money back!) But I did find the only down side was that you really cant skip a day, I can get a bit lazy and I find I just started to break out again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you have oily prone skin you ll love it!!!!! 





 ProActive!


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 8, 2010)

It did not work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It bleached my face white???


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 8, 2010)

i found this stuff by zapzyt and just ordered it, totally unglamorous name + packaging, but it had amazing reviews saying it was better then proactive and it's WAY cheaper. it's a 10% benzoyl peroxide cleansing bar that contains no soap. it sounds really good, i can't wait to try it. i ordered 2 bars so i better like it lol. i'm not sure if it's easy to find in stores so i ordered 2 to have a back up just in case.


Buy ZAPZYT Treatment Bar, 10% Benzoyl Peroxide Online at drugstore.com


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 9, 2010)

i used it a while ago, it smelled soo bad and made my skin so dry so  i stopped using it. Also, i heard it contains bleach, so that worries me a little..


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2010)

I've used it successfully for almost 7 years now. I had pretty bad all over the face red and even cystic acne for almost 2 years. I had been to nutritionist and even a few dermatologist and proactive was what got my skin to what it is today. Today I have people tell me my skin always looks perfect or amazing. I've never used all three steps. When my acne was worse I used it twice a day with only the lotion at night... as my skin got better I only used it at night... and now I only use it once to twice a week depending on how my skin is behaving. I use Burt's Bees Radiance moisturizer to help with the drying and Cetaphil to wash my face all other times. It's a good product to get rid of acne, but it can wreak havoc on your face so I've learned to customize the rest of my routine to have it work for me. Also get white face towels, sleeping shirts, pillowcase if you are having issues with the peroxide in some of their formulas. 

I would stick with it for at least 30 days... and mess around with your routine til you get something you like.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sunless Tanning and Proactiv.*

Has anyone tried this before? I am not sure how well it would work but I am using proactiv and I would like to spray tan. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 12, 2010)

I've been using it for a week now and so far it is awesome for me. My face still has like 2 pimples but my skin itself looks a lot better I am so excited..Now I am just trying to figure out how to sunless tan while using it. If anyone has any info, could you please comment on my thread. Thanks!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Sunless Tanning and Proactiv.*

haven't personally ever done both at the same time but i've used proactiv before. the cleanser has little exfoliating beads in it which remove skin cells from the top of the skin's surface so i'd imagine that using proactive after getting a sunless tan would make the tan on your face fade much quicker than the rest of your body.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Sunless Tanning and Proactiv.*

I guess I will just have to try it out and play around with it until I can figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Didn't work at all for me and I've had problem skin for quite a while. It find it to be really harsh. The cleanser doesn't do anything, it just has tiny grains in it but it doesn't even clean my face that well. I've found the best method for skin is to use natural products without harsh chemicals. I use charcoal soap, exfoliation grains like apricot seeds and coconut oil has been working really well for me to clear my skin.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 10, 2010)

my boyfriend used it briefly, and while it did clear his skin up, it became very dry, flakey, and irratated. 
Someone once compared it to putting bleach on your skin... and i believe it.
He has since started to use Lush's ocean salt scrub and sometimes uses the  lotion from proactive. Ive also got him doing some natural peels, which when he uses thyem, makes his skin look devine.


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

This stuff didn't work for me at all. I got it and used it for a month and quickly used the money back guarantee. If it weren't for the guarantee I would have never tried it.

I wouldn't say it was harsh on my skin. It just never did anything to get rid of my acne.


----------



## xdanielleax (Oct 9, 2010)

I have used it off and on for years.  The past few months my skin had gotten really bad around my chin area.  I've been using it for 2 weeks and it has really helped.  I only use the repairing lotion at night though because when I wear it under my foundation it gets a bit dry and separates.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 10, 2010)

Update: Proactiv wasn't a long term solution for me. Worked dramatically in the beginning and then started to lose effectiveness. I eventually went on stronger prescription medication and my acne is much better/non-existent now.

I also think the proactiv cleanser with exfoliating microbead things were too hard for me for daily use.


----------

